# ILR Spouse visa cover letter



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

i have 3 queries, please help:
1. I am on PSW, got married to ILR person here in the UK now applying for spouse visa what form should i fill, is it FLR (M)?
2. Could anyone please share any sample cover letter?
3. Do i need to verify my or sponsor's passport copies through any lawyer ?

Many thanks
sai


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saisun99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have 3 queries, please help:
> 1. I am on PSW, got married to ILR person here in the UK now applying for spouse visa what form should i fill, is it FLR (M)?


Yes that's the one. 



> 2. Could anyone please share any sample cover letter?


Both letters, from sponsor and applicant, should give a rundown of relationship from the beginning, with significant events highlighted like first meeting, engagement, plans for marriage and future plans. Describe what is special, such as shared interests, belief and philosophy. Sponsor should stress commitment to support the applicant financially and in other ways. 


> 3. Do i need to verify my or sponsor's passport copies through any lawyer ?


If the passport isn't British, copy should be authenticated by the issuing country's embassy or consulate. Best to copy every page esp the one containing UK visa and biometric residence card.


----------



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot Joppa, i really appreciate your help you always been very helpful, thanks again.


----------



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

got to clear one more doubt please :

I got married in India on Jan 27th 2013, flew to the UK very next day without registering our marriage in India so me and my partner(ILR holder) decided we will register our marriage here in the UK which is due in April. 
Currently I am psw visa which is expiring in Jul 2013 but never stayed in the UK since i got my psw ( issued on jul 2011) and headed back to India.

my doubt is whether or not should i show (i.e wedding pictures) that i got married in India as if do so immigration officer might say when i was married in India, i should have applied for spouse visa directly from there and should not have entered in the UK on psw visa 
in this case what should i do ? should i got back to India and then apply or can apply while remaining in the UK? please help.

thanks
sai


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saisun99 said:


> got to clear one more doubt please :
> 
> I got married in India on Jan 27th 2013, flew to the UK very next day without registering our marriage in India so me and my partner(ILR holder) decided we will register our marriage here in the UK which is due in April.
> Currently I am psw visa which is expiring in Jul 2013 but never stayed in the UK since i got my psw ( issued on jul 2011) and headed back to India.
> ...


So your marriage in India was never formally registered? You cannot register a foreign marriage in UK. So your option seems to be to return to India and register your marriage, get a certificate to switch to spouse leave in UK or apply for spouse visa in India.


----------



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

No our marriage was not formally registered in india, it was just a custom ritual marriage but we are getting registered marriage here in the UK in april 2013, we told about this to marriage registrar officer and she was ok with it and confirmed we can have register marriage here in the UK.
So now with the UK marriage certificate can't i apply inside the country?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I see. So your marriage in India had no legal meaning?
Then you can marry in UK, and since you are on a visa that was originally issued longer than 6 months (Tier 1 PSW), you can apply to switch to family route (partner/spouse) in-country. 
Do you meet the financial requirement?


----------



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I see. So your marriage in India had no legal meaning?
> Then you can marry in UK, and since you are on a visa that was originally issued longer than 6 months (Tier 1 PSW), you can apply to switch to family route (partner/spouse) in-country.
> Do you meet the financial requirement?


Yes my marriage has no legal meaning unless its registered, however as per hindu marriage act its valid but UKBA will not be convinced hence we need marriage certificate.
Yes I do meet financial requ as my sponsor is going to take care of me and he meets financial requirements.

But my doubts are still there :

- will case worker raise his concerns when he comes to know that I already got married in India and entered in the UK on PSW visa with my husband (ILR Holder)?
- Shall I include my Indian marriage pics ????
- Do sponsor needs to fill any additional form like sponsorship undertaking ?

I appreciate your help.



Thanks
Sai


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to mention your Indian 'marriage' as it isn't legally valid. No photos either. As far as you are concerned, you are marrying in UK for the first time. Completing SU07/12 form is a good idea, though it isn't strictly speaking required but will do no harm.


----------



## saisun99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No need to mention your Indian 'marriage' as it isn't legally valid. No photos either. As far as you are concerned, you are marrying in UK for the first time. Completing SU07/12 form is a good idea, though it isn't strictly speaking required but will do no harm.


Thanks Joppa, you are a star.


----------

